# seen a pack of gar today.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

while walking my dog along a very popular river. must..breakout..my bass rod...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Started seeing alot in the Rocky too, but they don't seem to interested in hitting any lures. You ever have any luck catching them?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I catch them sometimes in the grand during the summer. but never seen them in a pack like today. this was on the rocky. they must be breeding or something. most people use rope flies or something similar. neat fish, not very good fighters and aint worth a crap for eating.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Rope flies work 'em over, but like you said, not great fighters. I expected a little more from them.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Huh. I always heard that gar were awesome fighters, and videos on youtube seem to support that. Maybe it's a regional thing? 

That said, I still wanna catch one. Pretty much just to say I did.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Huh. I always heard that gar were awesome fighters, and videos on youtube seem to support that. Maybe it's a regional thing?
> 
> That said, I still wanna catch one. Pretty much just to say I did.


I was the same way last summer, I basically tried it just for the novelty. Maybe I just didn't "hook" any big enough to fight? They basically were reeled in like sticks.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

This guy seems to think they fight pretty good:

http://hipwader.com/2006/gr-pike-fishing-fly-pattern


the one I caught in florida last year fought really good. It tail-walked and everything, it was really neat seeing a fish that big tail-walk.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> I was the same way last summer, I basically tried it just for the novelty. Maybe I just didn't "hook" any big enough to fight? They basically were reeled in like sticks.


I saw a couple over 30" in the conneaut last weekend. How big were the ones you caught? I won't go back up there without a couple of rope flies in the vest


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

High 20's/low 30's. I got them on my 9' 5wt, 5x tippet, and never had to give an inch of line. Maybe Hocking River gar are pansies?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> High 20's/low 30's. I got them on my 9' 5wt, 5x tippet, and never had to give an inch of line. Maybe Hocking River gar are pansies?



I dont know, but I did also catch a different species of gar, I caught a spotted gar rather than the typical longnose gar. I guess they could possibly be like smallmouth bass and largemouth bass, and how different they fight.

Here is a picture of the spotted gar I caught. I got him on a 9' 4wt.










here's how big it was, and me being a sissy as it was snapping at me:


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

These were a few of the ones I landed last year:


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

TheCream said:


> High 20's/low 30's. I got them on my 9' 5wt, 5x tippet, and never had to give an inch of line. Maybe Hocking River gar are pansies?


ever gar I've caught wasnt much for fighting, either. like reeling in a wet sock.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

got 1 on a black clouser minnow once. Thought I had a smallie at 1st...


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

That's strange, the ones I saw were more like FA69's, very colorful in the tail and distinct looking, while the ones from the hocking look pretty washed out. I wonder if coloration is some kind of an indicator you can look to for fighting power? haha.

Sounds silly, but I know that the smallies from lake erie are better patterned and much more capable fighters than those in the scioto


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Clayton said:


> That's strange, the ones I saw were more like FA69's, very colorful in the tail and distinct looking, while the ones from the hocking look pretty washed out. I wonder if coloration is some kind of an indicator you can look to for fighting power? haha.
> 
> Sounds silly, but I know that the smallies from lake erie are better patterned and much more capable fighters than those in the scioto


you also gotta remember water clarity and cleanliness has tons to do with how the fish are colored. I mean look at steelies when the first come into the rivers, they are bright sliver, and after time spent in the river they turn dark. Fish are colored to their habitats.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am not sure if colors depend on how it fights. was the bland colored ones a longnose like this one or maybe just another species??? I only caught 1 ever. They are again in the rivers tho so I will see if I can hook up with another one again and see how it fights!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

FA, they both appear to be longnose gar


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok. like i said mine was no wet sock but it wasn't a steelhead neither! lol. it just fought like a smallie or something to that nature.


----------

